

Ask HN: Revision control for non-hackers - reedlaw

I am project manager for a university textbook project. The book is being written collaboratively, with some authors in the US and others in China. How can I manage the various documents and revisions without using Git, Mercurial, or some such hacker-friendly tool which is most certainly beyond the grasp of the authors? Would a service such as Dropbox work? So far, they have written the book in MS Word format, but I intend to migrate to a TeX-based system for typesetting and layout. Ideally, I'd like to use something like LyX, but online and collaborative. Does such a tool exist?
======
Adrenalist
You can set up shared folders using Dropbox, but I'm not sure if version
control is set up for that (I don't think it is, but couldn't find any
information on getdropbox.com)

How about Google Docs? Super easy to use (Just like MS Word, only better!) and
has great version control/sharing/collaboration features baked right in.

------
mgunes
There's also the option of simply using a wiki. MoinMoin can render pages to
the DocBook format, through which you can output to many formats, including
TeX.

